# skyline insurance



## linux44 (Mar 18, 2008)

Hi All, 

can you please let me know of number of insurance places that are reasonable for skyline ?

i am 26 and have 7 years of ncb and cheapest on go compare is 2k where as it was 960 with sky insurance but they only help over the phone.

please let me know


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Check the insurance section


----------



## Torque GT (Dec 23, 2014)

linux44 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> can you please let me know of number of insurance places that are reasonable for skyline ?
> 
> ...


We've heard great feedback from Greenlight as of late. You may also have some luck with the mainstream insurers such Direct Line, Admiral and Sainsbury's also. Good luck


----------



## Adrian Flux Insurance Services (Nov 1, 2010)

Hi,
Please feel free to give us a try for insurance if you like. If you wanted to PM me some contact details I'd be happy to arrange for one of my quotes team to give you a call back.
Regards,
Dan.


----------



## Japqueen (Aug 6, 2012)

A-Plan - Ask to speak to Dan Cameron


----------



## tailoredtattoo (Dec 13, 2014)

26 and a lot won't touch you a plan and green light both couldn't even quote me. 

Iv found you won't get it much cheaper than on your comparison sites. I got mine down to 1100 (after a few insurers under quoted me then said they can't offer it!) 

It's not an easily insurable car. I had no problems insuring an R8 but this has been a bit of a slog!


----------



## Clarkep (Mar 13, 2015)

When taking out insurance, I didn't fully appreciate how many specialists still require you to have owned the car for at least 12 months or have current performance car experience.

I nearly caught a cold buying a car that I though I wasn't going to be able to insure but went with Sky in the end who were very good.

32yrs, 7 NCB, 600bhp heavily modded R33GTR £850 fully comp agreed value.


----------



## GTR-RICHARD-89 (Feb 13, 2014)

Im with Admiral, bought my insurance when i was 24 

-multicar discount 
-2 years no claims
-7k claim from 2 years ago
-garaged, alarm & 2k yearly milage

cost me £800-£1000


----------



## linux44 (Mar 18, 2008)

got £700 with fairlady insurance .

cheap in my view but will try adrian flux


----------



## LongRat (Apr 9, 2012)

My experience with Adrian Flux: they quoted me very cheap, then after a few weeks (cool down period over) demanded more from me and in the end almost doubled my premium. Unacceptable behaviour in any industry.


----------



## linux44 (Mar 18, 2008)

How is that possible?

Surely when u pay then that is the final amountt


----------



## LongRat (Apr 9, 2012)

Yeah you would think wouldn't you? I did too. After a few weeks they demanded more photos, then and engineering report (even though when I asked them what one was on the phone, they didn't know - "your garage will tell you what it is"). After this and several threats of cancellation they pulled a mysterious new value out of the hat for the premium. I was faced with either paying it or having a cancelled premium against my name, and losing the substantial initial premium I had already paid. Contrast this with the experience I had with Greenlight, who knew the technical ins and outs of my declared mods, knew my local tracks and offer £45/day track day insurance for every track in the UK bar Castle Combe.


----------



## Adrian Flux Insurance Services (Nov 1, 2010)

LongRat said:


> My experience with Adrian Flux: they quoted me very cheap, then after a few weeks (cool down period over) demanded more from me and in the end almost doubled my premium. Unacceptable behaviour in any industry.


Hi,

Would you mind sending me your policy details so I can look into this please? There would certainly be more to this as we would not and are not able to increase a premium without a reason.

I look forward to hearing from you soon.

Regards,
Dan.


----------



## linux44 (Mar 18, 2008)

@LongRat , off my list . not worth taking any risks.

any one else with same experience ?


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

linux44 said:


> @LongRat , off my list . not worth taking any risks.
> 
> any one else with same experience ?


Don't write off Flux, they have a decent rep. Worth trying all the companies in the Insurance section of the forum


----------



## LongRat (Apr 9, 2012)

When it happened to me I stumbled across a Vauxhall forum where several people claimed the same experience. @AdrianFlux: You can probably check your own records to see how much I've spent in phone credit alone calling your 'experts'. You should know who I am. I'll certainly not be expending any energy communicating with you in any further way. In the end I found out on one of the calls that they had insured my car with a previous owner years before, when it had a quite different spec and were trying to tell me I had to claim the same mod list. Using someone else's data on my policy effectively.


----------



## Adrian Flux Insurance Services (Nov 1, 2010)

LongRat said:


> When it happened to me I stumbled across a Vauxhall forum where several people claimed the same experience. @AdrianFlux: You can probably check your own records to see how much I've spent in phone credit alone calling your 'experts'. You should know who I am. I'll certainly not be expending any energy communicating with you in any further way. In the end I found out on one of the calls that they had insured my car with a previous owner years before, when it had a quite different spec and were trying to tell me I had to claim the same mod list. Using someone else's data on my policy effectively.


Hi,

Unfortunately you have not provided any detail whatsoever for me to be able to trace your policy. I appreciate you are unhappy with the service provided however I am unable to investigate as I currently only have your forum username. If you can PM me your full name and post code, I can certainly look into this for you.

Kind regards,
Dan.


----------



## LongRat (Apr 9, 2012)

I didn't post in this thread because I wanted you to investigate.
Not going to clutter the OP's post with any more of my comments.


----------



## linux44 (Mar 18, 2008)

I called them today and after almost 20 minutes with the lady she puts the phone down on me 

I called back and they said it is out of hours

I wasn't impressed to be honest and if that is how their employees are trained to treat new customers i wonder how it would be like once they have ur business

U add one headlight and policy price may increase by couple hundreds

I am with admiral at the moment and they are brilliant 

They allow u to have temp car on ur policy for little charge and always willing to help


----------



## tath (Jun 26, 2005)

LongRat said:


> My experience with Adrian Flux: they quoted me very cheap, then after a few weeks (cool down period over) demanded more from me and in the end almost doubled my premium. Unacceptable behaviour in any industry.


Flux did this to me on camper van insurance, they're ****ing pirates, avoid at all costs is my advice. 


FYI - if it's a 2nd car on a limited mileage then (dependent on how old it is) insure it with a classic specialist. I'm paying about 270 fully comp on an R33 with recovery and a few other bits with Footman James. 

33yo, not using my NCB as it's a classic policy and I live in deepest darkest Manchester.


----------



## linux44 (Mar 18, 2008)

thank , do you have to have 2 cars insured to use classic insurance as 2nd car?
re insurance, why mainstream insurance companies very expensive or some silly quoting you over 9k which is more than the car?

is someone like admiral an insurance company or no a broker ?


----------



## tath (Jun 26, 2005)

Yeah I've got a daily beater which is a requirement of my policy. 

If they're quoting you that much it's just their way of saying "no thanks"


----------



## msingh (Sep 14, 2004)

I would recommend sky insurance. I have been with them for over 3 years now and insure 4 cars for me one of which is a r32 gtr. They also now insure 13 cars for my other family members and have been very competitive in terms of price and cover. Cheapest is not always best, cover especially with our cars in terms of agreed values etc matters a great deal.


----------



## linux44 (Mar 18, 2008)

ok out of interest does anyone here have a highly modified car producing above 450bhp?

what is your quote like ?


----------

